# SC18 vs Micro



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I've got a thread starting to grow on
the SC18 vs Micro over on the Your Micro
forums...:devil:

http://yourmicro.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=23619#post23619

If you guys want to provide any input or postings of support or corrections please do so...

David
RAFster


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

RAFster>> Good thread there! It is amazing how few know about the BRP car! Guess I need $5,000.00 a month for big ad's.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Bud:

You need to route out a handful of graphite SC18 chassis plates, call 'em "Special Editions," and sell 'em to the bench crowd for $100 a pop.

Seriously, people want to think they're making an improvement on the car, even if they're on the wrong track. How else could anyone sell aluminum suspension arms for a touring car?

See ya tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

How are you guys making the speed 300 work in the SC18??Doen't the speed turn counter clockwise?


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Speed 300 motor in a SC18*

The Big Block/Speed 300 motor pod is setup to have the pinion/spur on the opposite side of the car as the standard SC18's motor (Super 16D slot car motor). That way the motor turns in the correct direction.

David
RAFster


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Call me stupid but i don't follow you.Have a pic of what this looks like on the SC18??Kinda new to this micro stuff...need to be led by the hand for a while LOL  Thanks for your help!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

The SC18 normally has the motor Pinion/Spur gear on the driver's side. Since the Speed 300 turns in the opposite direction of the Super 16D (std motor) the rear pod is designed to have the Pinion/Spur on the passenger side.

See the picture at:
http://www.brpracing.com/325.html
That's the Speed 300/Big Block.

Then look at the standard rear pod.
http://www.brpracing.com/110chassiscomplete.html

Now you see the difference?

David
RAFster


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

Okie dokie..got it!  Well,you guys convinced me....one SC18 and rear pod conversion on the way!Can't wait to get it and smoke some rs4 tail at my local track.  Thanks for your help,its much appreciated


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Modfiend don't forget the ball diff.It is a must have.


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

*how much faster?*

Out of curiosity, how much do you gain going to the speed 300 motor over the stock one? How controllable is it?


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Chris you have to be a very good driver to control the power. We run a series with Bud who designed and builds the cars and we run the stock motor and find it very fast.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*CORCAR thread....*

The SC18 vs. Micro is alive in CORCAR's forums for someone considering a purchase. Interesting how the HPI guys so adamantly defend their Nippon made cars.

http://207.54.175.41/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi?board=general&action=display&num=1031065458&start=0

David
RAFster


----------



## Maverick Racing (Aug 9, 2002)

Ive had both, only kept them for about 2 weeks a piece. I liked the micro alot better, more of a market for it. but if there was a Buds Car oval class, id buy a new buds car.


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Oh, jeepers. Where'd I put my CORCAR password . . . .


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

This is one of Rafsters best threads!! Bring it to the TOP!!!


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

hey 8 years later im going to have one of each the mrs4 is just about done and the sc18 brand new.....
hope Buds around makin these things for another 20 years or so...
MAYBE i'll get tired of it when im 70...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

xxfile said:


> hey 8 years later im going to have one of each the mrs4 is just about done and the sc18 brand new.....
> hope Buds around makin these things for another 20 years or so...
> MAYBE i'll get tired of it when im 70...


I will if people buy them but Chinas stuff is really cutting into RC.


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Well I am still racing BRP at 72 and enjoying it.


----------



## xxfile (Nov 17, 2011)

Old age and treachery will beat those young [email protected]#$%^&ds every time..
need some "ben Hur" spikes on the axles?


----------

